# Benarus Sea Devil



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello all

Juts looking for a bit of advice really. I have the chance of getting a PVD Sea Devil full lume, extras,warranty, case etc, for just under Â£400. Is this a good price?

It was going for just under Â£500 With extra pvd leather and nato strap.

What does everyone think, any answers greatfully recieved.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Personally i would. I know there are great pieces, and i'd pay that. Have u checked out the t3 forum? Think theres a dedicated forum 4 the benurus.


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Â£400.00 Is a price that I would pay for a PDV Sea Devil in 95%.

Is it for sale in the UK ? Remember if outside the EU you will get stung by

customs.

I loved my Sea Devil, I would still have it today but some f*&* *&*& nicked it.

David


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

djgg said:


> Â£400.00 Is a price that I would pay for a PDV Sea Devil in 95%.
> 
> Is it for sale in the UK ? Remember if outside the EU you will get stung by
> 
> ...


Its a UK sale down to Â£460 with the extra straps thats 6 straps all told, the big case, and the screw drivers...AGGHHH i dont know what to do. I have enquired about a new Moray but i dont want it coming from the states. If i can get it from Germany better all round. Have sent Ralf form Benarus a message and see what he comes up with. I really wanted an SD but i am torn now.

John


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

ciderlion said:


> djgg said:
> 
> 
> > Â£400.00 Is a price that I would pay for a PDV Sea Devil in 95%.
> ...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Ralf definitely doesn't have any Sea Devils in stock, because I bought the very last European one. I flipped it last week for Â£350


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahh ! i tried to get a yellow SD via Steve but it had gone.

Ralf is away from Germany for 6 weeks but said he should be able to sort out a dial 3 (silver) moray brushed or PVD on his return. Sounds like he has to get it back from the states to be able to send it from Germany, if thats saves me the customs bill and i only pay VAT then great and worth the wait. I have checked out the 3T forum.

Thanks for the advice Guys.

B)


----------

